# Ok. I'm coming clean



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I've called him "Cuddles", a troll, an ugly gnome, and an elf. But Cadel is also one h*ll of a fighter and deserves his TdF win. Bravo, Cadel Evans:thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he ain't pretty*

his riding style isn't pretty

his TdF Victory is beautiful


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yesterday was especially impressive. A mechanical, didn't piss and moan about it, rode hard, got back on, and stayed close enough to win today. Great ride.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*exactly*



Kram said:


> Yesterday was especially impressive. A mechanical, didn't piss and moan about it, rode hard, got back on, and stayed close enough to win today. Great ride.


the day after having to drag the peloton singlehandedly back toward Andy Schleck. 

he burned as many matches as anyone the last few days and straight up came out the strongest


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I thought you were going to say you doped.

But really, it's been amazing to watch Cadel's turnaround as a rider and a person.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> I thought you were going to say you doped.


He can't say that here, only in the doping forum.

Awesome riding by Cadel. This was the most entertaining TdF in quite a long time. I didn't know whether to cheer for Cadel or TV.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

What is cool to see is that he changed, grew up, got smarter, became a true champion. World Champ, short stage race and now long tour winner, hilly classic contender, as well as great mtn. biker. Andy is still young and can win this thing, but needs to become his own rider to be a true champ and put number one as more important than sharing with his sister.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep! The Cadel haters of a few years back have left the room. He is a great rider - and always was. His performance this year was fantastic.

AC's detractors will also have been silenced by his heroic efforts during this Tour. His head didn't drop and he rode the whole race like the champion he is. Losing well is a great quality.

Andy Schleck will never win a GT - he isn't tough enough or talented enough.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

albert owen said:


> Yep! The Cadel haters of a few years back have left the room. He is a great rider - and always was. His performance this year was fantastic.
> 
> AC's detractors will also have been silenced by his heroic efforts during this Tour. His head didn't drop and he rode the whole race like the champion he is. Losing well is a great quality.
> 
> Andy Schleck will never win a GT - he isn't tough enough or talented enough.


Oh, I'm still a SteakUmms detractor. 

Something about him rubs me the wrong way; not sure if it's his lack of personality or his fraudulent sporting accomplishments, but I just don't like him. 

True, he rode with guts and heart, but that doesn't change him much in my eyes.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Albert,
good point on Contador, after winning 6 grand tours it must suck to loose one. But he has had a great year winning smaller important stage races and the hardest GIRO in yrs. It's not that he just simply lost the TDF, he lost it attempting to do the double! Takes guts to even say you are attempting it, big brass ones to go after it and get this close to pulling it off. There is a reason few people have done it under any conditions.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

And if he didn't crash in the 1st week, we wouldn't be talking about how great a champion Cadel is.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Kram said:


> And if he didn't crash in the 1st week, we wouldn't be talking about how great a champion Cadel is.


If the crash was the only different thing, we might actually be talking about Cadel still.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

albert owen said:


> Andy Schleck will never win a GT - he isn't tough enough or talented enough.


Caldel is 34 and has paid his dues--Andy is 26 and is still improving--even though he didn't ride the best time trial, he was much improved over previous attempts--even after his show of defiance in the Alps and the matches he burned on that solo ride...

He'll be back & I still think he has the makings of a champion and a GT winner...


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

He has worked hard. He deserved it.


----------



## Lynton (Jul 9, 2011)

It was a great tour this year with a number of true contenders right up to the last few days. Next year should be a big year, lots of unfinished business and a few new faces coming up.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Kram said:


> And if he didn't crash in the 1st week, we wouldn't be talking about how great a champion Cadel is.


Which is kind of like saying "if someone else had won, we wouldn't be talking about what a great champion cadel is."


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he did crash*



robdamanii said:


> If the crash was the only different thing, we might actually be talking about Cadel still.


Cadel didn't. Because Cadel had 4 roulers / 'bulldozers' keeping him from harm that first week and change
Vive Le Roulers!
and that's part of winning a GT


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Wtf was all that with the Frandy wanting Cadel to work on 19? Why would he do that? He had no teammates left, he rode himself back into contention, and had to mark BOTH Andy and Frank. And then Andy complained at the end? When he had his brother to work with him the whole time? I lost a lot of respect for Andy at that point.....sounded like whining to me. As if he knew he had already lost it today. 

And Cadel's response was priceless.


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

The only thing Schlecond has proven to be a champion of is whining. Along with time, he lost his huevos during chaingate last year. He didn't seem to care about "mommy" in years past and this newfound sentiment undoubtedly cost him much time during the tour.

I have to give it to Cadel and confess my hatred and doubts in years past. He has proven to be a worthy winner this year and I am happy to repent.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Kram said:


> Yesterday was especially impressive. A mechanical, didn't piss and moan about it, rode hard, got back on, and stayed close enough to win today. Great ride.


^^^^^this.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Kram said:


> I've called him "Cuddles", a troll, an ugly gnome, and an elf. But Cadel is also one h*ll of a fighter and deserves his TdF win. Bravo, Cadel Evans:thumbsup:


Do ten "Hail Cuddles" and you will be absolved. 

Seriously, chapeau to Cadel. He has tried so hard over the years with bad teams, rotten luck and just plain being everybody's doormat. It's great to see him win this one. He's a fighter, a tough hombre and a great Tour champion. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Brick Tamland said:


> Wtf was all that with the Frandy wanting Cadel to work on 19? Why would he do that? He had no teammates left, he rode himself back into contention, and had to mark BOTH Andy and Frank. And then Andy complained at the end? When he had his brother to work with him the whole time? I lost a lot of respect for Andy at that point.....sounded like whining to me. As if he knew he had already lost it today.
> 
> *And Cadel's response was priceless*.


Yeah.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

albert owen said:


> Andy Schleck will never win a GT - he isn't tough enough or talented enough.


With a fatigued Contador this year was Andy's best chance to win a Tour. I think that Contador learned a lot this year about how to strategize going for the double. If Conti decides to try for the double again he will choose an easier Giro and keep something in reserve for the Tour. 

Andy might not get a chance like he had this year ever again. Frank's only gonna get older and yeah, he'll need to be a more well rounded rider to win the Tour.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Brick Tamland said:


> And Cadel's response was priceless.


What was his response? I missed it. Is it on YouTube?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Andy and Frank should spend next spring learning how to decend and learning how to ITT. That was the difference. You've got the climbing thing down...great now work on your weaknesses. Maybe a few spring races to learn how to handle your bike when it is wet. Might not be as fun as blowing folks out in the Tour of Luxembourg or partying at the Tour of California, but it will pay dividends in July.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Cadel was an absolute MACHINE in the time trial. You could see it in his riding style and the way he was taking the corners. If you take away Tony Martin, the closest rider to Cadel was AC who was 59 seconds slower. Never looked in trouble this whole tour, and the man truly was the strongest and most deserving this year. Whatever formula he used for training leading up to the tour is a winner, and I wouldn't be surprised to see him win another one with this kind of form.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> What was his response? I missed it. Is it on YouTube?


I caught it on Versus right at the end of the broadcast. Cadel looked shattered, and was almost in tears. The interviewer asked him what Andy had said to him on the climb, and whether it was about Cadel not pulling. Cadel basically said he had told him, "You want ME to pull the TWO of you up this mountain so you can win? NO WAY."


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

il sogno said:


> Do ten "Hail Cuddles" and you will be absolved.
> 
> Seriously, chapeau to Cadel. He has tried so hard over the years with bad teams, rotten luck and just plain being everybody's doormat. It's great to see him win this one. He's a fighter, a tough hombre and a great Tour champion.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Well said!
He is indeed a tough hombre, even if his squeaky voice doesn't do him justice... :lol:
I'm glad to see him finally pull this off.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

That's certainly true, and Cadel's team had a lot to do with it. All I'm saying was, AC (I think) had it in him to win again, but it just wasn't meant to be this year. It takes nothing from Cadel's ride.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*it is said*



ohvrolla said:


> Cadel was an absolute MACHINE in the time trial. You could see it in his riding style and the way he was taking the corners. If you take away Tony Martin, the closest rider to Cadel was AC who was 59 seconds slower. Never looked in trouble this whole tour, and the man truly was the strongest and most deserving this year. Whatever formula he used for training leading up to the tour is a winner, and I wouldn't be surprised to see him win another one with this kind of form.


Cadel soft pedaled the last few kms of the TT because he knew he had victory sewn up. Had he gone all-out through the finish he'd have possibly taken the stage


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*AC crashed, but CE had his share of mechanicals*

AC crashed, but CE had his share of mechanicals

What if....

Cadel had his share of mechanicals. Him swapping out bikes today was almost a humorous salute to his wheel-swaps.


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> Cadel soft pedaled the last few kms of the TT because he knew he had victory sewn up. Had he gone all-out through the finish he'd have possibly taken the stage


Where is it said and who said it? Just wondering.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

husonfirst said:


> Where is it said and who said it? Just wondering.


Cadel actually said it in one of the interviews somewhere. I can't recall which one (being that there were so damn many.)


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I also think it is no coincidence that Cuddles won with Big Geeorge on the team. How many yellow jersey winners has Geoprge escorted? That would be 8, I think. That's got to be some kind of a record.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Kram said:


> I also think it is no coincidence that Cuddles won with Big Geeorge on the team. How many yellow jersey winners has Geoprge escorted? That would be 8, I think. That's got to be some kind of a record.


9 actually....If I heard correctly (Lance 7 times, Contador 1 time (with Discovery), Evans 1 time).


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Wookiebiker said:


> 9 actually....If I heard correctly (Lance 7 times, Contador 1 time (with Discovery), Evans 1 time).


Yep, 9.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I read it in Velonews*



robdamanii said:


> Cadel actually said it in one of the interviews somewhere. I can't recall which one (being that there were so damn many.)


I think, check that stage's news


----------



## chrizzah (Apr 11, 2011)

I read somewhere that Cadel Evans looks like a bulldog chewing on a wasp, which he does, but he´s a worhty winner nonetheless.


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Cadel won me over in theTuscan Giro stage on the dirt roads in the rain- battling , hanging tough , descending/ bike handling like an MTB Champion and then sprinting to win the stage from a wheel sucking Cunego- man that was a great stage of a GT-


----------



## RD-Man (Jan 2, 2003)

Another reply for Big George! I don't think you can overstate how much he had to do with this victory. Take nothing away from Cadel, but George was driving that train most of the time. Cadel had to finish it off, which he did with style. But, George and the rest of his team got him there. Lots came together this tour for Cadel, not the least of which was a far superior team to any he's come to the Tour with before. Congrats to entire BMC team!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RD-Man said:


> Another reply for Big George! I don't think you can overstate how much he had to do with this victory. Take nothing away from Cadel, but George was driving that train most of the time. Cadel had to finish it off, which he did with style. But, George and the rest of his team got him there. Lots came together this tour for Cadel, not the least of which was a far superior team to any he's come to the Tour with before. Congrats to entire BMC team!


It sure didn't hurt having someone on the team (road captain no less) who was part of 8 previous tour wins.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Although I agree with how great the BMC team were, they were up against teams like Leopard Trek with FC, Schleck X2, JENS, and they still won. Makes me realise how good Cadel is after they get the GC guys to the bottom of the hill and they are (mostly) on their own. AC was usually alone (except for Sanchez help), Cadel went solo, but the schlecks had each other, and Cadel still won it. Still blows me away remembering him dragging a whole group up the hill like a steam train.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> 9 actually....If I heard correctly (Lance 7 times, Contador 1 time (with Discovery), Evans 1 time).


Forgot the 1 w/ Conti. George is DA MAN.


----------

